# bolt display black screen when changing channels while in HDMI UHD mode



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

ok so my 4K tv (samsung KS9000) offers a "HDMI UHD Color" mode which states
"An HDMI connection with HDMI UHD Color set to Off supports up to UHD 50P/60P 4:2:0 input signals,
while an HDMI connection with HDMI UHD Color set to On supports up to UHD 50P/60P 4:4:4 and 4:2:2
input signals"

the tivo is set to 4K (2160p 60fps or 2160 fps

I do have this hooked to a AV receiver but it does the same when going directly to the tv

i just get a short 1sec black screen when i change the channel, is this the tivo trying to change the resolution?


HDCP 2.2 is enabled

i can turn off the feature and all goes back to normal but since normally this would go through the receiver I would like to have this feature enabled unless i don't need it at all
thank you


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538850


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its more like the TV is trying to adjust the ever changing resolution coming from the Tivo.

You can stop it from doing that by simply setting a single resolution in the Tivo (The highest the TV can handle) and unchecking the others (Under Settings/Video.) The Tivo will constantly send out the resolution set and not the one which is broadcast when its lower.

Currently, there is no TV source (Cable or OTA) that broadcasts anything higher than 1080i Streaming services may be capable of higher resolution if there the internet connection speed supports it.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

johndoedoes said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538850


Thanks!


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Its more like the TV is trying to adjust the ever changing resolution coming from the Tivo.
> 
> You can stop it from doing that by simply setting a single resolution in the Tivo (The highest the TV can handle) and unchecking the others (Under Settings/Video.) The Tivo will constantly send out the resolution set and not the one which is broadcast when its lower.
> 
> Currently, there is no TV source (Cable or OTA) that broadcasts anything higher than 1080i Streaming services may be capable of higher resolution if there the internet connection speed supports it.


I do know the most is 720p or 1080i on cable, since this is attached to the AV receiver, that means all of my video sources go through it such as streaming services from the roku and blu-ray player. so I don't want to lower anything that can actually support it. I do see that changing audio to PCM from the thread posted appears to help


----------



## jimsweeton (Oct 18, 2003)

I just purchased a Samsung UHD TV, and I experienced the same black screen for most of the Tivo functions (FF, Pause, Live TV, etc.) I tried a variety of things, including changing the resolution, changing the HDMI cable, and changing other settings. The problem was not resolution-related, nor did it have anything to do with the HDMI 2.0 cable. This is what worked for me:

TiVo Central->Settings & Messages->Audio & Video Settings->Dolby Digital Audio-> change to [PCM Only (no Dolby)]

I don't know what changing the audio has to do with the video black screen, but this absolutely works for me.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

This is a broken fix though!

I don't want PCM - I want Dolby. The first 3 months I owned my Bolt it worked perfectly. Then the black screen started occurring. 

I had to turn off Enhanced HDMI on my Sony TV and it started working again. I may get rid of this piece of junk if TiVo doesn't fix - it's been over 6 months and they still can't fix the "update" that broke it.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone at Tivo admitted there is an issue? Or are they not really addressing it because there are "workarounds"?


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

TiVo has admitted to me that the Bolt won't work with my new 55" 4K Samsung. I never got a picture, tried different cables, different HDMI ports, different settings, no luck. TiVo refunded my subscription and allowed me to cancel. They couldn't tell me when a fix would be pushed through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

